

How to make a website in only 5 years - joelcarranza
http://thlinx.com/posts/view/how-to-make-a-website-in-only-5-years

======
tokenizer
Great post. I kinda resent when people mention weekly products that seem so
awesome simply because I fret about with my projects, but then again, they're
awesome if it's true, and kudos for the work ethic.

I think that the author, and I can definitely relate to this as well, don't
plow through without overthinking things, and I feel this holds people back
more than anything. I'd love to just build something without constantly
getting stuck with architecture or design decisions constantly...

